# Office aplication error - There was a problem sending the command to the program



## sadefa (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello everybody!

I will try to describe really fast my problem. There are a lot of posts in various forums about this problem, but the are either too old and don't work or there's something else wrong.

When I start my office application (eg. Word, excel etc.) everything is fine.
When I try to open an existing file (for example I file that I have created a minute ago) it would not open. I get an error message "there was a problem sending the command to the program". The strange thing is that my office application starts, but there's no opened document.
For example Word. I have come files that I created last week. Today I had to edit them. When I double click on the file - the pop up message appears. Word loads, but no text is being displayed.
I can still open those files by drag and drop or by opening them from the file menu.
Any Ideas how to fix that???
I am using Windows 7. My AVP is Kaspersky 2010.
PS. I tried to disable the AVP and try to open word via the saved file, but still the same ...


----------



## HarvMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi,

I have infrequently encountered the same message "there was a problem sending the command to the program" when clicking on a web link within Outlook 2003. If I then shutdown/restart a window pops up about IAAMonitor Notify App (not responding), which I end manually. After the restart all is functioning properly. I have also updated the Intel Chipset Software, but occasionally encounter this problem. Weird!


----------



## godsendjk (Aug 11, 2009)

This behavior has been shown to be a problem with the Zone Alarm firewall
program.

One fix is to uninstall ZA, get the latest updated version and install it.

Another fix that has worked is to open Zone Alarm and select Program
Control. Click the Programs tab and
scroll down to Windows Explorer. Make sure you Allow access. You can also
choose Prompt and it will ask
the first time you try to perform these functions. Also, look for the
specific programs like Word or Excel in the list and configure them
appropriately.

Hope this will work out(**,)


----------



## sadefa (Nov 3, 2009)

godsendjk said:


> This behavior has been shown to be a problem with the Zone Alarm firewall
> program.
> 
> One fix is to uninstall ZA, get the latest updated version and install it.
> ...



I do not have Zone Alarm installed on my PC. It's not because of zone alarm. I will try to uninstall kaspersky to see if this is causing the problem.


----------

